# Alpine magnum stump



## Stumpout (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm missing the pulley wheel from my alpine magnum stump grinder I've got a chap that will make me one but he needs the sizing of the pulley. Does anybody have those details please? My power unit is the stilh 880 I need the v belt pulley at the engine end


----------

